# [SOLVED] HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed



## kelvinator

Hi mates, this is my 5th day trying to install drivers on my laptop with no success.
BCCOMP thank you for your assistance, here I opened a new thread, I hope members could help me.

I downgraded from VISTA to XP because I have old softwares which run on that O.S. 
But I thought I could find easily xp drivers and I found them but something does not let me install them.

I followed the steps and the same result. 

Here are the screenshots and everest report:
thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Hi kelvinator,
Is there any way you can submit the report in English?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Sorry :1angel:, but my O.S is in spanish version and I only can translate few words, :4-dontkno. Tell me what is the most important point to try to translate please.
here you have it:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Hi Kelvinator,
Give me some time and I will translate it.
I need to know what you have tried to do?
I would also like a screen shot of the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Thanks mate ray: 
I see you really want to help me.
It is in spanish too :tongue:
I tried to downgrade in order I can use the old softwares that cannot run in VISTA O.S.
Here is device manager screenshot:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Thanks for the shot.
I am going to try to get the info you need to see if we can get this up and running.
Is this a clean install of XP? Do you have a Vista Backup just in case? Have you attempted to load any drivers?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Yes, it is a clean install of xp.
No, I did not backup anything of vista.
Yes, I tried with no luck.

I followed the steps clearly. I still cannot find the right drivers, please a need your help.
W.B.R.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Hi,
We are going to do this at a step at a time. If you run into a problem, STOP and let me know.

1. Install this driver (Chipset):
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630i_610i_winxp_16.08.html
Down load and install, Then reboot

2. Install this driver (Coprocessor):
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html
2nd one from the bottom on the list
Download and install, Then reboot

3.Install this driver (Graphics):
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml
Download and install, Then reboot

4. Install this driver (LAN):
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
Download and extract the file to a new folder (Name this folder so you know what it is and where it is.) MANUALLY install this driver. Go to device manager>Right click on Network controller>Update>Advance option>Browse to the folder you made> select OK and install, Then reboot

5. Install this driver (Wireless):
http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdr...TOKEN=73069701
When the screen come up Select Notebook>Aspire 5100>Atheros 802.11
ZDownload and install, Then reboot

This should get you Online:
Now you need to do a FULL Microsoft Update.
When this is done let me know. Post a screen shot of the DEVICE Manager also.
Do these in the order I gave you.
If you run into trouble let me know. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

I been thinking, yeah I know that's dangerous! :grin:

What if the audio section failed. i.e it got broked? What would you do? Turn it into HP and get it fixed. OK? What would they do? They would order the "parts" they needed. So I went looking on the HP Parts store to see what they had for this F750US model by Compaq. I won't bore you with the dozens of windows I had open to trace part numbers. So here is what I found.

*Audio circuit board - Without infrared (IR) - For De-featured Pavilion model* - 431444-001

# 1 - There is an "Audio board" in the computer. I think that pretty much says it's involved with the Sound in some way?! Right? I think so. Also, on that page where is gives you all the details of the part, is a radio button that will tell you all the models that this particular board is installed in. Hint - It's a BIG list!

# 2 - So through a process of just picking a model and checking for drivers, for XP, for this device here is what I found: I'm ONLY going to list one. There were three full pages of models listed with this assembly installed in it.

*Compaq Presario V6000Z CTO Notebook PC*

Has the same part number installed in it. Web page for the drivers here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3177518&dlc=en

DO NOT TOUCH any other drivers on this page I'm starting on the network card next! :grin:

You might want to get the UAA driver too, it's from Compaq! I sincerely hope this driver works. Oh, BTW, if you decide to get the UAA driver? Then Install it FIRST, then REBOOT, and install the Sound Driver.

The reason I say this is that you've said that the UAA drivers previous install didn't show up in the Device Manager, and it's supposed to!!

Also, I found a Maintenance manual for this series of notebooks. Shows you how to take it apart. I'll provide the link if you like?

xXx (fingers crossed)

HTH

BIll


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

A million thanks to BCCOMP and BROW96 for helping me, I will install them right away as you said.
I will post results, and brow96, but OF COURSE I want those maintenance manuals!!!
I am also searching and believe me, I do not know how you do it to find those web pages.
W.B.R


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Let us know how it goes.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*



kelvinator said:


> A million thanks to BCCOMP and BROW96 for helping me, I will install them right away as you said.
> I will post results, and brow96, but OF COURSE I want those maintenance manuals!!!
> I am also searching and believe me, I do not know how you do it to find those web pages.
> W.B.R


The F750US Chassis is the same for the HP G6000 and the Compaq F700 (Series):

*HP G6000 Notebook PC and Compaq Presario F700 Notebook PC Maintenance and Service Guide*

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295900.pdf

Should keep you busy and a frequent guest here! I know a "tinkerer" when he says the right words!! :grin:

If this all worked? I'd definitely won't to know about it and so would a lot of other people. Because there were hundreds of links all over the internet discussing exactly the same thing we are discussing. They don't seem to be having all that much luck, either.

HTH

Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Yeah, that's because my real job is cellphone maintenance :laugh:
I have already read this forum rules but I feel I am in debt with this page and of course, with you both. So if you need a help about fones, just P.M me, right?
I'd like to be useful here but with this short knowledge hmmm...I will surely do my best to give a hand.

YES!!! This means I could finally install the video and co-processor drivers!!!
A few left but it is a good beginning!
Thank mates. I will post screenshots so you can see how it goes.
W.B.R


----------



## brow96

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*



kelvinator said:


> Yeah, that's because my real job is cellphone maintenance :laugh:
> I have already read this forum rules but I feel I am in debt with this page and of course, with you both. So if you need a help about fones, just P.M me, right?
> I'd like to be useful here but with this short knowledge hmmm...I will surely do my best to give a hand.
> 
> YES!!! This means I could finally install the video and co-processor drivers!!!
> A few left but it is a good beginning!
> Thank mates. I will post screenshots so you can see how it goes.
> W.B.R


Hang around here long enough and you'll get there, that's a guarantee. :grin:

OK, I gather by the "YES!!" statement that those drivers I found worked, for both the Sound and for the UAA driver.

Now here's a statement for the spiders to gather:

For the following HP / Compaq models that have Windows Vista installed. They all use the same Audio Module (P/N 431444-001) and thus can use these drivers for Windows XP:

*Conexant High Definition Audio Driver* :downloadi 

*Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture
(UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio* :downloadi 



Code:


          Product                            Model
----------------------------------------------------------
Compaq Presario V6305CA Notebook PC 	GA232UA,  GA232UAR
Compaq Presario v6310CA Notebook PC 	GA233UA,  GA233UAR
Compaq Presario V6316CA Notebook PC 	GA238UA,  GA238UAR
Compaq Presario F502LA Notebook PC 	GB122LA
Compaq Presario F505LA Notebook PC 	GB123LA
Compaq Presario F506LA Notebook PC 	GB124LA
Compaq Presario F551AU Notebook PC 	GC188PA,  GC188PAR
Compaq Presario F552AU Notebook PC 	GC189PA
Compaq Presario F553AU Notebook PC 	GC190PA
Compaq Presario V6215AU Notebook PC 	GC211PA,  GC211PAR
Compaq Presario F565US Notebook PC 	GF592UA
Compaq Presario F564US Notebook PC 	GF595UA
Compaq Presario F576US Notebook PC 	GF597UA
Compaq Presario F562US Notebook PC 	GF598UA
Compaq Presario F577CL Notebook PC 	GF602UA,  GF602UAR
Compaq Presario F554AU Notebook PC 	GG198PA
Compaq Presario F555LA Notebook PC 	GG540LA
Compaq Presario F565CA Notebook PC 	GL935UA,  GL935UAR
Compaq Presario V6402AU Notebook PC 	GM221PA,  GM221PAR
Compaq Presario F573AU Notebook PC 	GM243PA,  GM243PAR
Compaq Presario F574AU Notebook PC 	GS061PA
Compaq Presario F575AU Notebook PC 	GS062PA
Compaq Presario F576AU Notebook PC 	GS084PA,  GS084PAR
Compaq Presario F577AU Notebook PC 	GS085PA,  GS085PAR
Compaq Presario V6406AU Notebook PC 	GX870PA
Compaq Presario F731AU Notebook PC 	KB160PA
Compaq Presario F755US Notebook PC 	KC488UA,  KC488UAR
Compaq Presario F750US Notebook PC 	KC489UA,  KC489UAR
Compaq Presario F756NR Notebook PC 	KC490UA,  KC490UAR
Compaq Presario F750CA Notebook PC 	KC492UA,  KC492UAR
Compaq Presario F759WM Notebook PC 	KC493UA,  KC493UAR
Compaq Presario F769CL Notebook PC 	KC494UA,  KC494UAR
Compaq Presario F756CA Notebook PC 	KC495UA,  KC495UAR
Compaq Presario F754CA Notebook PC 	KC496UA,  KC496UAR
Compaq Presario V6102XX MV IUR Notebook PC 	PK291AS
Compaq Presario V6000Z CTO Notebook PC 	RD181AV,  RD181AVR
Compaq Presario V6200 CTO Notebook PC 	RD865AV
Compaq Presario V6002XX Notebook PC 	RE607AS
Compaq Presario V6171CL Notebook PC 	RG287UA,  RG287UAR
Compaq Presario V6110US Notebook PC 	RG289UA,  RG289UAR
Compaq Presario V6107US Notebook PC 	RG290UA,  RG290UAR
Compaq Presario V6101US Notebook PC 	RG298UA,  RG298UAR
Compaq Presario V6109OM Notebook PC 	RG299UA
Compaq Presario V6115OM Notebook PC 	RG300UA
Compaq Presario V6103NR Notebook PC 	RG302UA
Compaq Presario V6200 CTO Notebook PC 	RK664AV
Compaq Presario V6109AU Notebook PC 	RM595PA,  RM595PAR
Compaq Presario V6110CA Notebook PC 	RN927UA,  RN927UAR
Compaq Presario V6205NR Notebook PC 	RP211UA,  RP211UAR
Compaq Presario V6223EU Notebook PC 	RS546EA,  RS546EAR
Compaq Presario V6239EU Notebook PC 	RS550EA
Compaq Presario V6221EU Notebook PC 	RS551EA,  RS551EAR
Compaq Presario V6216CA Notebook PC 	RU679UA,  RU679UAR
Compaq Presario F502AU Notebook PC 	RU941PA
Compaq Presario F503AU Notebook PC 	RU942PA,  RU942PAR
Compaq Presario V6200XX Notebook PC 	RW115AS
Compaq Presario F500XX MV IUR Notebook PC 	RX940AS
Compaq Presario V6000Z CTO Notebook PC 	RX948AV
Compaq Presario V6400Z CTO Notebook PC 	RX951AV
Compaq Presario V6202AU Notebook PC 	RY220PA
Compaq Presario F500EA Notebook PC 	RY577EA,  RY577EAR,  RY580EA,  RY581EA
Compaq Presario F555US Notebook PC 	RZ326UA,  RZ326UAR
Compaq Presario F553US Notebook PC 	RZ327UA,  RZ327UAR
Compaq Presario F553CL Notebook PC 	RZ329UA,  RZ329UAR
Compaq Presario F557US Notebook PC 	RZ330UA,  RZ330UAR
Compaq Presario F557WM Notebook PC 	RZ335UA,  RZ335UAR
Compaq Presario F558US Notebook PC 	RZ340UA,  RZ340UAR
Compaq Presario V6208AU Notebook PC 	RZ855PA
Compaq Presario F769CA Notebook PC 	ZU397UA,  ZU397UAR

That's one big list of models. It's a start. We are not 100% yet. But we've given some at least a chance of getting XP working on a Vista machine.

HTh

Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

No, the UAA and the other audio driver does not work, I disabled kaspersky just in case and it is the same :sigh:
I stopped trying, now tell me please what´s the next step. I am counting on you.
As you can see here, there are 4 devices, between them, ehternet (2 ethernets?) and UNKNOWN DEVICE? Strange situation :sigh:
W.B.R.

Here is the screenshot:


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Hi Kelvinator,
It now appears you are trying to get the sound to work. The sound driver has to be installed manually through the device manager. Please uninstall the drivers that you downloaded and reinstall in this order
UAA Driver:.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228&product=1817059
and
Audio driver.
[http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en

Install The UAA driver first and reboot.
Then proceed to install the Audio Driver. 
This driver may error so you have to manually install it. I have attached instruction in how to do this. I would advise you print this out for review. 
once installed again reboot.

You will also need it for the Modem driver.
The modem driver is here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
Again, manually install this driver and reboot.

When done you should have sound and the modem working.

The Lan driver Here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
This also has to be installed manually. Download and extract the file to a new folder (Name this folder so you know what it is and where it is.) MANUALLY install this driver. Go to device manager>Right click on Network controller>Update>Advance option>Browse to the folder you made> select OK and install, Then reboot


Please post a screen shot of the device manager so that I can see what is left.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

There's something wrong with links, after selecting language, it shows "OOPS, Sorry, this page is not available "
Thanks BCCOMP.
Regards.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Sorry about that. I have edited the post. Please try again.
Also, be sure you have done a full Microsft update before you proceed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

When I try to install UAA driver (previously updated windows) the extraction begins and when the wizard setup tries to run it suddenly dissappears, so I stopped to this point. What´s the next step mate?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

It should have installed If you want to double check go to Add / Remove progams. Look for High Definition Audio Package KB888111.
If there proceed installing the Audio driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

No, it isn´t.
Look at the picture mate:


----------



## hiflyr91

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service...191678&admit=109447627+1200936851885+28353475

This is the thread that got me through getting all of my hardware working in the Presario F750US laptop I bought a few weeks back. There are links to all of the drivers needed, and instructions on how to get them installed.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Try this link:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...river-and-Audio-driver-KB-Download-42036.html
The link hiflyr91 has posted also has the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Thanks mates, I will try and post results.
W.B.R.


----------



## zumba

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Kelvinator,
> It now appears you are trying to get the sound to work. The sound driver has to be installed manually through the device manager. Please uninstall the drivers that you downloaded and reinstall in this order
> UAA Driver:.
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&os=228&product=1817059
> and
> Audio driver.
> [http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
> 
> Install The UAA driver first and reboot.
> Then proceed to install the Audio Driver.
> This driver may error so you have to manually install it. I have attached instruction in how to do this. I would advise you print this out for review.
> once installed again reboot.
> 
> You will also need it for the Modem driver.
> The modem driver is here:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3180330&os=228&lang=en
> Again, manually install this driver and reboot.
> 
> When done you should have sound and the modem working.
> 
> The Lan driver Here:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
> This also has to be installed manually. Download and extract the file to a new folder (Name this folder so you know what it is and where it is.) MANUALLY install this driver. Go to device manager>Right click on Network controller>Update>Advance option>Browse to the folder you made> select OK and install, Then reboot
> 
> 
> Please post a screen shot of the device manager so that I can see what is left.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Dear BCCOMP, thank you very very much !!!!!
Your instructions are great help!

They helped me after 4 days of steaming!:upset:

Suits perfectly for my Compaq Presario F572us (HP G6000) :grin:


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

That´s good to know! but I am still unlucky.
Three marks still remain.
And wi-fi does not function, I guess it´s because of those drivers.
Here is the screenshot


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Thanks mates, it was my mistake when trying to install drivers.
Now all is ok.
Thank you BBCOMP, BROW96 and hiflyr91 for your patience with my problem. I am so glad to find this forum.
Now you can close this topic, please.
W.B.R.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Hi All,
It appears the info that I and the rest (Brow96, and hiflyer91 posted) have resolved your issues.
We all all glad to help. Please just confirm that all your issues are resolved before I close this thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kelvinator

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Yes, you can close this thread, thank you very much, mates.
Cheers.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: HP Compaq Presario F750US Drivers Needed*

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dougman

Hey IM new here and really appriciated the help reverting my compaq presario f750us back to win xp. I have been following everyone elses post until now.I have everything working correctly exept 3 Base system devices of unkknown origin, they are on pci bus 2 devive 5 functions 1,2 ,3, can anyone help with this. ???


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Dougman,
Try this driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
It is for the card reader.
If this driver does not resolve you issue please start a new thread as this one is marked as resolved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dougman

Bccomp Perfect Thank You Soo Much Its Perfect Now With Win Xp


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Dougman,
I am glad you have it up and running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

